# Any experience with signs of termite infestation?



## Gidget1225 (Mar 28, 2015)

Do the attached pictures look like incidences of painted-over termite damage? 

I am trying to help my son and his young family. Although they will have a home inspection before any purchase (and in fact, already have had one on another house), their funds are very limited. Of course, they appreciate having dodged a bullet, yet it's still hard for them to spend hundreds of dollars to receive nothing tangible at the end. 

I'm trying to help them spot any possible deal-breakers (such as termites) BEFORE they make an offer which would be contingent on an acceptable home inspection report. 

Thank you for taking a look. If you wouldn't mind including what experience has led you to your opinion/conclusion, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Run as fast as you can from that house.
Looks like both termites and Powder Post Beetles.
Both have been there for a very long time to have that kind of damage.
I used to be a state licensed exterminator.
Been working on homes for over 40 years.
What to look for when it comes to termites depends on where you are.
Some live full time inside the house and never need to go back to the soil so there's no mud tunnels.
Powder Post Beetles leave those ice pick sized holes. Once a year they bore there way out and mate leaving fine sawdust around the holes, (frask).
When looking at home if there's old steel supply lines, it's all going to have to be replaced at some point. 
It's going to leak, and it will be plugged up on the inside, not a cheap repair.
Old Knob and tube wire, pass, may not even be able to get insurance on it until it's replaced. Can not even add insulation over it.


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

I agree w/Joe .............run! Powder post beatles for sure. Very destructive. May require whole house fumigation. The termite damage I have seen is usually isolated to a particular area in a house. But powder post beattles may spread thoughout going unnoticed until the damage is done.


----------



## Gymschu (Dec 12, 2010)

In addition to what Joe and Yodaman said, the damage to that major support beam looks like it has led to cracked and damaged framing/joists/etc. All of that is very BAD. If that beam doesn't get replaced, it's going to let loose and take what appears to be a gas line with it. No telling what kind of mess your son is getting into. I can't believe a bank would even issue a loan on a property like that.


----------



## Gustavas (Oct 4, 2014)

classic beetle damage. I'd stay away from that one.


----------



## Gidget1225 (Mar 28, 2015)

*A huge thank you!*

I knew that coming to a DIY forum was the thing to do! 

If you don't mind, I'll keep taking pictures of things that concern me and posting them in the appropriate forum as new properties come on the market in my son's price range and location. 

I very much appreciate everyone's willingness to share their experience and offer input. Thank you!


----------



## TruproServices (Apr 8, 2015)

20+ years as a certified PCO and I agree with the above analysis...


----------

